# Question about the band in the little Budgie's foot



## Beta (10 mo ago)

I know he's still too afraid of my hands to let him touch him so I can't remove if I wanted to. My question is are we supposed to remove the little band around his right foot? And if not won't it get too tight as he grows?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

I always have my vet remove them, they are not needed and could get caught on something, do not try to do this yourself you could break Beta's leg. They are usually loose enough that there is room for growth and budgie legs don't get fat but if it looks like it is too tight it should be removed.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*The bands are put on when the budgie is a tiny chick and the only way to remove them safely is to have your vet do so when you take the bird in for an exam.
If the band is metal, you will definitely want to get it removed.*


----------



## Beta (10 mo ago)

FaeryBee said:


> *The bands are put on when the budgie is a tiny chick and the only way to remove them safely is to have your vet do so when you take the bird in for an exam.
> If the band is metal, you will definitely want to get it removed.*


Thank you. I can't tell yet if it's metal or not and Beta seems to be used to it. doesn't look like it bothers him yet.

I think he's starting his baby molt as he's been scratching and pruning every inch of his cute little body.

Thanks Cody and FaeryBee.


----------

